# Best way to rig live baits for offshore trolling?



## cblaze (Jun 26, 2011)

When using live baits to target Sails, Wahoo, and Mahi. What is the best way to rig the live bait? Is it best to use a treble hook? Circle hook? Is there a preferable way to hook the bait? Should I use an assist hook?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Circle hook on the nose or bridled to the bait. You do not need an assist hook and I believe the treble hook is illegal. If not, still a bad idea, especially for sails. To bridal a bait all you do is tie a loop in some dental floss (you can buy some heavier floss for rigging at Half Hitch, GBT or HOt Spots or from many on-line tackle stores such as Meltontackle) and thread one end through the eye sockets of the bait. Take the two exposed loops and put them over the point of the hook. Spin the hook until the floss is spun down tight and then run the tip of the hook back under the floss tight against the nose of the bait with the tip pointing up. You are good to go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above. Another thing I may add is that if you are bump trolling and running the baits through an outrigger, you may want to mix it up with a dorsal bridal either just in front of or under the dorsal fin of the bait. This will make your bait swim downward an help keep it from possibly skipping out of the water and killing the bait on choppier days.


----------



## coleg126 (Jun 25, 2011)

I trolled ALOT this summer and I had to rig my baits perfectly though constant trial after rigging them the traditional way up under the jaw then out the nose. If was off slightly the bait would spin. If using a bridal does this minimize spinning? I also got tired of dealing with it towards the end of the season and used Yo-Zuri Hydro minnows in blue and silver and tore the kings, mahi, and wahoo up on them. But I dont think much compares to live bait.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The bridle allows the bait to move freely on its own. Because the hook bend isn't acting like a bit run through its face, the baitfish is free to turn its head and direct its own movement. A hook run through the back or nose forces the bait to move in line with the bend of the hook.


----------



## coleg126 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you! What live bait are you trolling with? How long do they stay alive before you change?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be honest with you, I don't live bait all that often for whites and such but I do live bait tuna a lot around the rigs and have around schools in open water. I use hardtails, LYs, Threadfin herring, crazyfish and sometimes mullet although mullet don't stay in the water at any kind of speed. Hardtails and crazyfish can often be used for quite a while even if you keep the boat moving a little faster. Lys and thread herring will not last very long if you do anything more than bump trolling. I've used other baits as well but these are what I consider my top 5 favorites for pelagics.

Most times around the nipple and other natural bottom areas I mainly use live bait as pitch baits.


----------



## cblaze (Jun 26, 2011)

Chris or Bill...Do you have any photos?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

This one is a little different with a rubber band, but works





 
This is what I was talking about





 
Typically I use hard tails, jacks, bonita or peanut dolphin


----------

